# vote for Sami--people are being mean!



## ngtah00 (Jun 20, 2005)

She's only 3.3!?!?!?!?!??! 

I can't believe it! people are being mean to Sami! Is she that ugly?!?!?! 
     

http://www.1800petmeds.com/petcontest/vote/5636672247999213915


----------



## ~Jessie~ (Oct 30, 2005)

I think that she is gorgeous... people are crazy to think otherwise.

I gave her a 10 :wave:


----------



## ngtah00 (Jun 20, 2005)

aww thanks jessie!!!! She's a 10 in my eyes, but perhaps others don't think so.  that makes me very sad. regardless tho, she's still my diva princess.


----------



## foxywench (Feb 7, 2005)

10 for me too, chipeople unite!


----------



## dlambertz (Nov 13, 2005)

10!!! definitely 8)


----------



## Kari (May 13, 2004)

I voted 10 too, honestly she is GORGEOUS!! It must be the non-chi lovers that rated her.


----------



## Kari (May 13, 2004)

I just went through a bunch of the entries and almost every entry was in the 3. somethings. :wink: I think people are generally being mean to all of them. :x


----------



## kipbug (Oct 9, 2005)

foxywench said:


> 10 for me too, chipeople unite!


LOL Power to the Chi-ppl.. LOL I voted as well


----------



## kayleighheartsxchix (Dec 24, 2005)

she is very pretty!
voted 10


----------



## rach (Jan 12, 2006)

oh she gorgeous i voted 10!


----------



## sullysmum (Mar 6, 2004)

I gave her a 10 too.


----------



## iluvmyvikin (Aug 24, 2005)

she's absolutely gorgeous! 
would give her 10 10s if i could


----------



## Rubyfox (Jul 11, 2005)

A 10 from me too, I think she is beautiful


----------



## azusaheart (Mar 5, 2005)

I voted a 10. Says she's 4.4 now.


----------



## janiebabes (Mar 30, 2004)

I gave her a 10


----------



## Boogaloo (Mar 27, 2004)

I gave her a perfect 10 - not because people are being mean but because I truly think so! 



I bet everyone who puts their own dog up there gives everyone else's dog a 1 so THEIR dog looks better. Know what I mean? I wouldn't worry about what score she gets.


----------



## Vala (Jul 8, 2004)

I voted...gave her 10 and gave 10 to any other chi ppl chi I saw there too.


----------



## ngtah00 (Jun 20, 2005)

thanks everyone! yeah i had to stop looking at the site. Otherwise, I am really going to be obessed the whole day. 

You're right, she's a 10 in my book and that's all that matters. Coming here to chi-people I am glad everyone agrees. Makes Sami feel good cause she's loved by everyone here! Thanks everyone!


----------



## carmella chihuahua (May 16, 2005)

I voted 10!i thinkk the meanies hu voted lower where jealous!
xxx


----------



## Alisha (Mar 11, 2005)

I gave her a 10 I think she's really beautiful  I never enter things like that because I don't need anyone to tell me how pretty my babies are & people are cruel.


----------



## Bijou (Aug 6, 2005)

I gave her a 10! But I gave that curly thing in the picture with her only a 2 :wink: !!


----------



## Jayne (Jul 8, 2005)

I voted a 10 :wave:  she is gorgeous


----------



## ngtah00 (Jun 20, 2005)

Bijou said:


> I gave her a 10! But I gave that curly "male pig body part" in the picture with her only a 2 :wink: !!



Thanks Everyone!!! 

Bijou's mom--the chewy thing is "flossie" not the bully stick. It says tendon, do you know if it's still the male body part? It doesn't stick like the bully stick.


----------



## Bri (Feb 1, 2005)

i gave her a 10 as well


----------



## Bijou (Aug 6, 2005)

No  , it's not one of those "male parts". Sorry, I thought it was as it looked similar to "one" I've seen :wave: .


----------



## kitty (Dec 29, 2005)

I gave her a 10 also!! she's a beauty to me!!


----------



## Lori (Oct 31, 2005)

I gave her a 10 too! I think she's beautiful!


----------



## ngtah00 (Jun 20, 2005)

thanks again chi-people!  Sami says Woof-thank you as well.


----------



## sullysmum (Mar 6, 2004)

Can you choose to look at certain breeds or just have to give points to each picture as it comes?


----------



## Yoshis Mom (Jul 5, 2004)

I agree, everyone got low scores! I think she's gorgeous


----------



## SkyDreamer777 (Jan 6, 2006)

I gave her a 10. She's up to 3.8 now


----------



## princess_ella (Jun 4, 2005)

Sami is adorable i gave her a big 10.


----------

